# Type 054A FFG News & Discussions



## LKJ86

The first Type 054A (hull 530) has served for 10 years in PLAN.



































https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/PJ-x_LSFEnR2YYWywbv1iQ

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.haohanfw.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=129249&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Greece
2018.5.30

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria
2018.6.2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

hull 548 (益阳舰)
2018.6.3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Ghana
2018.6.4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/-pN1f1IUH_YWRN5C_2ztrA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Cameroon
2018.6.11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

May, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The 30th Type 054A for PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 478008
> View attachment 478009


Why Army Chaps are signing deal for Navy guys?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Reichsmarschall said:


> Why Army Chaps are signing deal for Navy guys?


maybe army is paying for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

wanglaokan said:


> maybe army is paying for it


government will pay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 500 (咸宁舰)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Spain
2018.6.8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Gabon
2018.6.15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Germany
2018.6.15

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## HRK

Reichsmarschall said:


> Why Army Chaps are signing deal for Navy guys?





wanglaokan said:


> maybe army is paying for it


Army official working with Ministry of Defence *Production* *Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/GwHVVXncXebhfdGYTZ3BXA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Poland
2018.6.22

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILC

Cool, it's a pity I live in the south of Poland, so I couldn't visit, I would have to travel 700km

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanasifm

Both f22p and type 054a have enough room to add additional ssm launchers like on type 056 2x2

Must be technical reasons otherwise they could be upgraded to carry 12 ssm ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> Both f22p and type 054a have enough room to add additional ssm launchers like on type 056 2x2
> 
> Must be technical reasons otherwise they could be upgraded to carry 12 ssm ??
> 
> View attachment 482060
> 
> 
> View attachment 482061
> 
> 
> View attachment 482062


I think it just reflects a different design idea and style, unlike that of the Soviet Union.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/q42gTZ2iYr5vuimTc9gg6g

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

http://nationalinterest.org/feature...do-its-chinas-new-anti-submarine-weapon-17374


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

South Africa
2018.6.27

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

France
2018.7.2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

ILC said:


> Cool, it's a pity I live in the south of Poland, so I couldn't visit, I would have to travel 700km


In which part of the South Poland you are? Krakow? Wroclaw?  Nice cities, neat not so crowded. Can spot some Chinese presence there. Been there last winter.


----------



## LKJ86

The 30th Type 054A has launched in 2018.6.30.
Hull 542 枣庄舰

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ILC

samsara said:


> In which part of the South Poland you are? Krakow? Wroclaw?  Nice cities, neat not so crowded. Can spot some Chinese presence there. Been there last winter.


Near Krakow 

So 30th launched, now the question is, it is going to be 32 054A or the next we will see the appear of 1st 054B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ILC said:


> Near Krakow
> 
> So 30th launched, now the question is, it is going to be 32 054A or the next we will see the appear of 1st 054B?


Still need to wait and see.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> The 30th Type 054A has launched in 2018.6.30.
> Hull 542 枣庄舰
> View attachment 484656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Italy
2018.7.11


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Super Falcon

These ships used for air defence and surface combatants for ASW helis can do job


----------



## LKJ86

Super Falcon said:


> These ships used for air defence and surface combatants for ASW helis can do job


In fact, Type 054A is mainly used for ASW in PLAN.


----------



## Super Falcon

We dont need ASW platforms most of orions helis and previous sword class frigates are capable of ASW we need to get rid of one sided mentality work on our weaknesses which we have lacked in defendiing our ships from air remember india has three aircraft 3 carriers


LKJ86 said:


> In fact, Type 054A is mainly used for ASW in PLAN.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

What air defence system these. Have


----------



## LKJ86

Super Falcon said:


> What air defence system these. Have


HQ-16


----------



## Super Falcon

Hq 


LKJ86 said:


> HQ-16


16 equals to S 300 is it right


----------



## lcloo

Super Falcon said:


> Hq
> 
> 16 equals to S 300 is it right


HHQ-16 has a reported range of 75km. It is a medium range area air defence missile.

S 300 is not a missile itself but an intergrated missiles system that can fire several types of air defence missiles, namely SA-10, SA-12 and SA-20, thus we should not compare S 300 with HHQ-16 because it is like comparing a bullet with a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Pump-jet powered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


> Pump-jet powered
> 
> View attachment 486038
> 
> 
> View attachment 486039
> 
> 
> View attachment 486040


Is this Type-54B ??


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> Is this Type-54B ??


No, it is not a FFG.


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> No, it is not a FFG.


OK ..... which ship is this .... ??


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> OK ..... which ship is this .... ??


It is a new type of public service ship, but there are no buyers yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 486818
> View attachment 486819


summary in English ....


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> summary in English ....


It is about the ASW capability of Type 054A, and it is the best one in PLANS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Asroc


----------



## lcloo

The most notable anti-submaine weapon of type 054A frigate is the YU-8 missile torpedo system. The existence of YU-8 system was revealed in 2014. It is a hybrid of a missile with a torpedo as its payload.

The missile's target positiion can be updated by data link while it is flying towards the target which may have moved away some distance in high speed dash. So even if the target has moved a few km the missile can change its direction with updated information to drop as near as possible on top of target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Indonesia
2018.7.26-29


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2018.8.6


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

2018.8.6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2018.8.9






















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/uKtkSXcQMqfx1YR219Ubvw


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.8.6
> View attachment 490574
> View attachment 490575
> View attachment 490576
> View attachment 490577
> View attachment 490578
> View attachment 490579
> View attachment 490580


2018.8.8


----------



## LKJ86

August 10, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

August 11, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

August 15, 2018










https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/VYlbknzztQO_EqglVOJjZA


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Super Falcon

very very impressive ship to have in your arsenal dont know why they use this main gun in todays era they are almost useless withh little firepower and range

pakistan should put two different type of air defence in the ship to deny any air invasion from sea to pakistan

we should get more better ships and we should induct nukes on these ships to fir upon as tactical nukes to indian aircraft carrier group


----------



## LKJ86

Super Falcon said:


> very very impressive ship to have in your arsenal dont know why they use this main gun in todays era they are almost useless withh little firepower and range


It is based on what the warship is used for.


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4274762056145892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i have only issue with its main gun it should be taken out put some other useable system


----------



## Super Falcon

a very balanced ships few tweeks make it perfect


----------



## Liquidmetal

how does it compare with the Daring class warship?


----------



## UserUnknown2025

Liquidmetal said:


> how does it compare with the Daring class warship?


Daring class is a destroyer hence it has more armament (48 vs 32VLS). However, the 054, being a frigate, is a lot cheaper than the daring class destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Liquidmetal said:


> how does it compare with the Daring class warship?



Daring class is a destroyer thus it should be compared with type 052D destroyers. Type 054A is a frigate, thus the comparable Royal Navy ship is the type 23 frigates.

Type 23 has a 4.5 inch gun (100mm equivalent), older generation PLAN frigates used to be equiped with 100mm (4.5 inch) gun but the current frigate class are equiped with 76mm gun which is more effective in its anti-air (including anti-missile) and anti-surface roles, due to faster reaction time and higher rate of firing.

In air defence capability, type 23 is inferior to Type 054A because its Sea wolf is a short range (10KM) missile designed for point defence, while type 054A's HQ-16B is an area defence missile with 70KM range.

Type 23 is actually a generation older than type 054A. The next generation type 26 frigates for Royal Navy can be compared with the new type 054B PLAN frigate that will appear in next one or two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Super Falcon said:


> i have only issue with its main gun it should be taken out put some other useable system


Chinese frigates used to be equiped with 100mm (4.5 inch) guns. The change from 100mm gun to 76mm gun seen to be a step backward, but in reality it is just the opposite. PLAN's experiance with 100mm gun and 76mm gun showed that the 76mm dual purpose gun is far more effective, especially in air defence, though with a shorter range. 

The shorter range of 76mm guns is not a big problem, as anti-ship missiles are more than compensate for tergeting enemies located beyond the range of 76mm gun. 100mm gun on the other hand does not give siginificant advantage in the intergrated weapon suite of the ship. For small targets not worth using the long range anti-ship missiles, a helicopter with short range missile can cover far beyond the 100mm gun range.


----------



## Super Falcon

lcloo said:


> Chinese frigates used to be equiped with 100mm (4.5 inch) guns. The change from 100mm gun to 76mm gun seen to be a step backward, but in reality it is just the opposite. PLAN's experiance with 100mm gun and 76mm gun showed that the 76mm dual purpose gun is far more effective, especially in air defence, though with a shorter range.
> 
> The shorter range of 76mm guns is not a big problem, as anti-ship missiles are more than compensate for tergeting enemies located beyond the range of 76mm gun. 100mm gun on the other hand does not give siginificant advantage in the intergrated weapon suite of the ship. For small targets not worth using the long range anti-ship missiles, a helicopter with short range missile can cover far beyond the 100mm gun range.


this is a point im talking why waste important space on already limited space bring more important weapon than useless one


----------



## lcloo

Super Falcon said:


> this is a point im talking why waste important space on already limited space bring more important weapon than useless one


Well, you are challenging the navies of the world because that is the norm of weapon layout configuration, be it Pakistan Navy, Chinese Navy, US Navy or Russian navy.

The reason for a main gun is that there are on many occassions, you will want to hit a target that is not worth expending the expensive missiles that may cost millions of dollars each. A pirate boat, a smuggler's speed boats etc can be dealt with a cheap gun shot that may cost hundreds of dollars. Also you may need to fire a warning shot on foreign ships illegally entering your territorial water.


----------



## Super Falcon

Th


lcloo said:


> Well, you are challenging the navies of the world because that is the norm of weapon layout configuration, be it Pakistan Navy, Chinese Navy, US Navy or Russian navy.
> 
> The reason for a main gun is that there are on many occassions, you will want to hit a target that is not worth expending the expensive missiles that may cost millions of dollars each. A pirate boat, a smuggler's speed boats etc can be dealt with a cheap gun shot that may cost hundreds of dollars. Also you may need to fire a warning shot on foreign ships illegally entering your territorial water.


An why not use gautling gun rather than this gautling can tear apart any thing solid or even 50 cal sniper


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Chinese frigates used to be equiped with 100mm (4.5 inch) guns. The change from 100mm gun to 76mm gun seen to be a step backward, but in reality it is just the opposite. PLAN's experiance with 100mm gun and 76mm gun showed that the 76mm dual purpose gun is far more effective, especially in air defence, though with a shorter range.
> 
> The shorter range of 76mm guns is not a big problem, as anti-ship missiles are more than compensate for tergeting enemies located beyond the range of 76mm gun. 100mm gun on the other hand does not give siginificant advantage in the intergrated weapon suite of the ship. For small targets not worth using the long range anti-ship missiles, a helicopter with short range missile can cover far beyond the 100mm gun range.


100mm gun is far effective compare to 76mm gun if shore bombardment is needed.


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> 100mm gun is far effective compare to 76mm gun if shore bombardment is needed.


No doubt 100mm is better at shore bombardment than 76mm gun, that I cannot disagree with you. However, the role of a frigate seldom called for shore bombardment, that is the job of destroyers and cruisers ( and battleships and heavy cruisers in bygone days).

The primary role of a frigate is to defend a fleet or a flotilla against air/missile attacks and hunting of submarines. In modern days, even if you have a battleship with 220mm or 240mm guns, chances is the shore battery of anti-ship missiles will get you first. Recent examples is in Yemen, and in Falkland war as well, where a County class destroyer HMS Glamorgan was hit by a land-based missile (MM-38 Exocet) which struck the ship causing damage and killing 14 sailors. HMS Glamorgan was at 33KM off shore.

Shore bombardment weapons todays would be mainly ship launched land attack missiles like what US and Russians employed during the current Syrian scenario, where the ships stay away at safe distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Super Falcon said:


> Th
> 
> An why not use gautling gun rather than this gautling can tear apart any thing solid or even 50 cal sniper


Type 054A has 2 sets of CIWS which is basically a radar control 30mm gautling gun, and has many stations for mounting 12.76mm (0.5 inch) heavy machines guns.

The weapons onboard constitued many layers of defence, consist of SSM, armed helicopters, area defence SAM, torpedo, YU-7 torpedo missile, 76mm gun, 30mm CIWS, anti-submarine rocket depth charges, multi-purpose rocket launchers for decoys/ chaff. Each of this has their own range, and these made out layer upon layers of defensive cricles.

Also, the main gun is usually located at the bow section of the ship where the "V" hull is most prominent, which meant under the gun deck, the usable space is very small, you can't utilise it for other weapon systems other than small calibre ones. This below deck space is basically big enough to store gun ammunitions only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> No doubt 100mm is better at shore bombardment than 76mm gun, that I cannot disagree with you. However, the role of a frigate seldom called for shore bombardment, that is the job of destroyers and cruisers ( and battleships and heavy cruisers in bygone days).
> 
> The primary role of a frigate is to defend a fleet or a flotilla against air/missile attacks and hunting of submarines. In modern days, even if you have a battleship with 220mm or 240mm guns, chances is the shore battery of anti-ship missiles will get you first. Recent examples is in Yemen, and in Falkland war as well, where a County class destroyer HMS Glamorgan was hit by a land-based missile (MM-38 Exocet) which struck the ship causing damage and killing 14 sailors. HMS Glamorgan was at 33KM off shore.
> 
> Shore bombardment weapons todays would be mainly ship launched land attack missiles like what US and Russians employed during the current Syrian scenario, where the ships stay away at safe distance.



Not necessary. In modern days shore amphibious landing, most critical enemy asset are neutralized but still cant discount small arty or mortars hidden in cave and appeared to attack on shore landing unit. That is where the role of Frigate and destroyer protecting marines landing on enemy shore come in. The bigger the calibre, the better. They are acting like fire support for marines.


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> Not necessary. In modern days shore amphibious landing, most critical enemy asset are neutralized but still cant discount small arty or mortars hidden in cave and appeared to attack on shore landing unit. That is where the role of Frigate and destroyer protecting marines landing on enemy shore come in. The bigger the calibre, the better. They are acting like fire support for marines.


This is how PLAN Marines eliminate enemy hiding in caves.





And Z-10 is more than capable taking out enemy artillery and tanks. Also the 105mm gun of ZTD-05 has similar calibre to 100mm gun mounted in older frigates like type 053, and the large numbers of ZTD-05 put on shore has many fold greater fire power than a few frigates.

Frigates should be staying at safe distance providing air defence and anti-submarine patrol to ensure all amphibious warfare ships are safe.

The disaster of Bluff Cove in which British landing ship RFA Sir Galahad and RFA SIr Tristram were attacked by two waves of Argentine A-4 Skhawk, British casualties were 48 killed and 115 wounded. Lack of air defence was the main contributing factor.

The worst fear of a landing force are air attacks and submarine attacks, frigates and destroyers should stay away from shore to form a sentry line against air and under-water threat, even after a beachhead has been established, because you will need a continuous logistic supply ships sending more men and war supplies for many days sailing towards the beachhead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

lcloo said:


> Daring class is a destroyer thus it should be compared with type 052D destroyers. Type 054A is a frigate, thus the comparable Royal Navy ship is the type 23 frigates.
> 
> Type 23 has a 4.5 inch gun (100mm equivalent), older generation PLAN frigates used to be equiped with 100mm (4.5 inch) gun but the current frigate class are equiped with 76mm gun which is more effective in its anti-air (including anti-missile) and anti-surface roles, due to faster reaction time and higher rate of firing.
> 
> In air defence capability, type 23 is inferior to Type 054A because its Sea wolf is a short range (10KM) missile designed for point defence, while type 054A's HQ-16B is an area defence missile with 70KM range.
> 
> Type 23 is actually a generation older than type 054A. The next generation type 26 frigates for Royal Navy can be compared with the new type 054B PLAN frigate that will appear in next one or two years.


Thanks for the reply, so is the type 54A the best frigate in the chinese inventory or are there other options for PN?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 493610
> View attachment 493611
> View attachment 493612
> View attachment 493613
> View attachment 493614


*Chinese frigate Huangshan heads to Australia for multilateral naval exercise "Kakadu-2018"*
Source China Military Online | Editor Li Jiayao | Time 2018-08-22

By Duan Jiangshan and Xu Guang

ZHANJIANG, Aug. 22 (ChinaMil) -- At the invitation of the Royal Australian Navy, the Chinese naval guided-missile frigate Huangshan (Hull 570), carrying a ship-borne helicopter, set sail for Australia from Zhanjiang, south China’s Guangdong Province, to participate in the multinational naval exercise “Kakadu-2018”, on the morning of Aug. 21, 2018.

The frigate Huangshan will, on behalf of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, join with multinational naval warships and aircraft to participate in the exercise in Darwin, Australia and its adjacent waters from Aug. 31 to Sept. 15.

It is reported that Exercise Kakadu is the largest multinational maritime exercise hosted biennially by the Royal Australian Navy. This is the first time the Chinese Navy has been invited to participate in the exercise since it began in 1993.

The frigate Huangshan (Hull 570), a new-type guided-missile frigate independently developed by China, with its hull 135m long and 16m wide at the maximum, joined the PLA Navy in 2008. Its full-load displacement is more than 4,000 tons. It has good stealth performance, far-distance guard and detection ability, and strong anti-aircraft and anti-submarine capabilities.

Since its service, the frigate has successfully implemented the Chinese naval escort missions in the Gulf of Aden and of the sea transport of Syrian chemical weapons and participated in domestic and international joint training and exercises.

Source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-08/22/content_9260566.htm


----------



## lcloo

Liquidmetal said:


> Thanks for the reply, so is the type 54A the best frigate in the chinese inventory or are there other options for PN?


Type 054A is currently the best frigate in Chineses navy, it is designed for long endurance open ocean operation. Whether it is the best option for Pakistan Navy or not depends on the needs and doctrine of PN. First, does PN need a ship for open ocean operations? From an outsider's view, I think PN's top priority is (1) to prevent blockade of Pakistan's ports and shipping lanes in times of war. (2) To prevent enemy's aircraft carrier group attacking from the sea.

A large number of submarines is a good idea. However, submarines can be attacked by anti-sub patrol aircrafts like P-8, and enemy surface ships. Frigates can be a very effective protector of submarines with its air defence and anti-surface and anti-sub weapons. Submarines working with frigates is like a shield and spear.

Type 054A fits in very well as it has a 70km range air defence missile as well as anti-submarine helicopter, torpedo and torpedo missile (YU-7). YU-7 is a missile that carry a torpedo as payload, variable depth towed sonar and rocket launched depth charges, it can carry anti-ship missile which has 190km range.


Below is from Wikipedia, I don't guarantee it is 100% accurate, but you get the broad view on its capabilities.
Displacement: 4,053 tonnes (full) (CCTV report)
Length: 134.1 m (440 ft) (CCTV report)
Beam: 16 m (52 ft) (CCTV report)
Propulsion: CODAD, 4 x Shaanxi 16 PA6 STC diesels, 5700 kW (7600+ hp @ 1084 rpm) each
Speed: 27 knots estimated
Range: 8,025 nautical miles (9,235 mi; 14,862 km) estimated
Complement: 165
Sensors and
processing systems:

Type 382 Radar
Type 344 Radar (Mineral-ME _Band Stand_) OTH target acquisition and SSM fire control radar
4 × Type 345 Radar(MR-90 _Front Dome_) SAM fire control radars
MR-36A surface search radar, I-band
Type 347G 76 mm gun fire control radar
2 × Racal RM-1290 navigation radars, I-band
MGK-335 medium frequency active/passive sonar system
H/SJG-206 towed array sonar
ZKJ-4B/6 (developed from Thomson-CSF TAVITAC) combat data system
HN-900 Data link (Chinese equivalent of Link 11A/B, to be upgraded)
SNTI-240 SATCOM
AKD5000S Ku band SATCOM
Electronic warfare
& decoys:

Type 922-1 radar warning receiver
HZ-100 ECM & ELINT system
Kashtan-3 missile jamming system
Armament:

1 × 32-cell VLS
HQ-16 SAM
Yu-8 anti submarine rocket launcher

2 × 4 C-803 anti-ship / land attack cruise missiles
1 × PJ26 76 mm dual purpose gun
2 × Type 730 7-barrel 30 mm CIWS guns or Type 1130
2 × 3 324mm Yu-7 ASW torpedo launchers
2 × 6 Type 87 240mm anti-submarine rocket launcher (36 rockets carried)
2 × Type 726-4 18-tube decoy rocket launchers
Aircraft carried: 1 Kamov Ka-28 'Helix' or Harbin Z-9C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

lcloo said:


> First, does PN need a ship for open ocean operations?


yes, now we have started independent operations in Indian Oceans 

Quote
*
Pakistan has taken a strategic shift and assumed the responsibility of protecting international and the country’s trade shipping. As a result, the Pakistan Navy will now check pirates and terrorism in an area of 290,000 sq miles.*

It will guard not only guard the country’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) – an area of 200 nautical miles from the coast – but also the 350 nautical miles of continental shelf.

*The sources say the Pakistan Navy will also operate against pirates and terrorism at many choking points [narrow navigation paths] around the Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden, Maldives and Sri Lanka.*

*The region to be covered by Pakistan Navy includes the trade routes from the South China Sea to Europe with points like 1.5 to 2 nautical miles wide Malacca Straights as well as the areas close to Sri Lanka and Maldives, Gulf of Oman and Strait of Hormuz.*

Pakistan Navy in collaboration with the friendly countries has decided to deploy its ships in Maldives’ area, South Red Sea and Gulf of Aden. In this connection, the naval chief recently visited Oman and Maldives.

The independent regional maritime security patrols is a result of effective diplomatic efforts and the country’s navy has already formulated the future plans which are being implemented.
(source)
Unquote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Indian Ocean
August 24, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The 28th Type 054A FFG (Hull 500) in service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Australia
August 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

August 28, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Australia
> August 30, 2018
> View attachment 495578
> View attachment 495579
> View attachment 495580
> View attachment 495582
> View attachment 495583
> View attachment 495584
> View attachment 495585


*Chinese frigate Huangshan arrives Australia for “Kakadu-2018”*
Source China Military Online | Editor Huang Panyue | Time 2018-08-31
_By Duan Jiangshan and Xu Guang_

DARWIN PORT, AUSTRALIA, Aug. 31 (ChinaMil) -- The Chinese naval guided-missile frigate Huangshan (Hull 570) arrived at the Darwin Port in Australia after 10 days of voyage on the morning of August 30, 2018, local time.

On behalf of the Chinese People’s Liberation (PLA) Navy, the frigate Huangshan will take part in the multinational naval exercise “Kakadu-2018” at the Darwin Port and its adjacent waters from August 31 to September 15, 2018.

The naval exercise will involve naval forces and observers from 27 countries such as China, Canada, India, Japan, and the United States. This is the first time the Chinese Navy has been invited to participate in the Exercise Kakadu since it began in 1993.

Chinese sailors assigned to the frigate Huangshan will join multinational naval troops to participate in a series of joint drills including main-gun firing, joint anti-submarine operations, air-defense operations, temporary inspection, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) operations, rescuing simulated drowning personnel, replenishment-at-sea, maritime free confrontations and so on.

Exchange events like cultural exhibitions and friendly sports games will also be held during the exercise.

Source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-08/31/content_9268853.htm


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Gulf of Aden
September 3, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Gulf of Aden
September 4, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Gulf of Aden
> September 4, 2018
> View attachment 496698
> View attachment 496699
> View attachment 496700
> View attachment 496701
> View attachment 496702
> View attachment 496703

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Pennant number 6XX for frigates? Has PLAN Frigates run out of 5XX series pennant number?


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> Pennant number 6XX for frigates? Has PLAN Frigates run out of 5XX series pennant number?


Obviously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/NSV8sk4f_jXC6TqGDN76Rg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Pn suppose to get 4 by 2021/22 that means staring say 2019 till 2021 one per year ?? Do we know delivery dates ?? First two were ordered back in ?? Disclosed in 2017ish

Lastly not sure why Chinese ships has 2x4 =8 Config for ssm launchers there is room on f22p as well as 054a to put 2x 6 =12 config meaning additional 4 ssm

Turkish have 2x8 =16 config on it’s new frigate being developed for ssm i.e harpoons

Unless there is reload mechanism at sea and additional rounds are carried in some kind of magazine


----------



## khanasifm

Western launchers


----------



## khanasifm

2x8 launchers or 4x4


----------



## lcloo

khanasifm said:


> Pn suppose to get 4 by 2021/22 that means staring say 2019 till 2021 one per year ?? Do we know delivery dates ?? First two were ordered back in ?? Disclosed in 2017ish
> 
> Lastly not sure why Chinese ships has 2x4 =8 Config for ssm launchers there is room on f22p as well as 054a to put 2x 6 =12 config meaning additional 4 ssm
> 
> Turkish have 2x8 =16 config on it’s new frigate being developed for ssm i.e harpoons
> 
> Unless there is reload mechanism at sea and additional rounds are carried in some kind of magazine



If you check various ships exported by China, you will see that the buyers can asked for different electronic suites and weapons that they desired.

Since there is sufficient deck space, 2 X 6 SSM configuration is not a problem if that is what PN asked for. Question is did PN asked for this configuration?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Z1hG4WEimIzWB8WlvLawGg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2498434-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The radar dish on 054a is exposed and not covered by dome like in other ships ?? It’s prevents it from environment at sea


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> The radar dish on 054a is exposed and not covered by dome like in other ships ?? It’s prevents it from environment at sea


What radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Australia
September 15, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

September 23, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

October 2, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

October 4, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 503539



Photo confirmation that 4 type 051 are still in active service.
DDG 134 (34 years old),
DDG 164 (31 years old),
DDG 165 (29 years old) and
DDG 166 (26 years old).

Upon retiring these ships, a total crew of 1,120 experienced sailors will be available at standby for transfer to new type 052D and type 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

October 14, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

054As for Pakistan? More 054As fo PLAN? 054Bs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaybird

cirr said:


> 054As for Pakistan? More 054As fo PLAN? 054Bs?
> 
> View attachment 507652



I thought no more 054As for PLAN. So, this should be 054A for Pakistan or 054Bs for PLAN if these are new hulls.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Figaro

When is the 054B coming? It's been rumored for the longest of times now


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Basel

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 520494



Which Submarine is this one??


----------



## LKJ86

Basel said:


> Which Submarine is this one??


Russian Typhoon SSBN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Figaro said:


> When is the 054B coming? It's been rumored for the longest of times now



Maybe because they think that 054B is not capable enough to face against their potential enemy in the future? Plus They have already have 055 and 052D. So AAW frigate won't add more value to the fleet. Unless if they change the role to Anti Submarines one. Which is I think still lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Brainsucker said:


> Maybe because they think that 054B is not capable enough to face against their potential enemy in the future? Plus They have already have 055 and 052D. So AAW frigate won't add more value to the fleet. Unless if they change the role to Anti Submarines one. Which is I think still lacking.


Correct, dont waste money on Type054B. Spend more money on 055 cruiser.


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> Correct, dont waste money on Type054B. Spend more money on 055 cruiser.



But they still need a lot of Anti Submarine platforms.


----------



## Beast

Brainsucker said:


> But they still need a lot of Anti Submarine platforms.


China is betting on underwater drone.


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> China is betting on underwater drone.



Yes, but drone needs bases to operate far-far away from China mainland. You can use 056. But I think 054 platform will be better, as it can also house a single anti sub helicopter. But I don't know. I think a combination of 054 (for ASW helo and drone base) and 056 for screening the sea will be better, than entirely depend on 056 platform for everything.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

December 14, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

During the latest sea trial of type 055 lead ship, someone is loitering in East Sea listening and collecting data on the new PLAN DDG. As usual a Type 054A frigate is monitoring close
by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

lcloo said:


> During the latest sea trial of type 055 lead ship, someone is loitering in East Sea listening and collecting data on the new PLAN DDG. As usual a Type 054A frigate is monitoring close
> by.
> 
> View attachment 527384



What ship is that? Izumo?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Brainsucker said:


> What ship is that? Izumo?


US Navy ship LHA, can't see the pennant number.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

lcloo said:


> US Navy ship LHA, can't see the pennant number.



What class is it? Tarawa Class? It's ugly, so... it is not the newer America class, isn't it?


----------



## lcloo

Brainsucker said:


> What class is it? Tarawa Class? It's ugly, so... it is not the newer America class, isn't it?


I think it is a Wasp class. The photo was taken by the same person 维京佣兵 (at the same day and same area) taking photo of latest type 055 sea trial pictures.

Edit: confirmed it is USS Wasp LHD-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

FFG 525(Type 054) modernization under way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

December 27, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 530364



The 054A ships looks smaller and smaller.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Will
Type 054 heli deck be able to accommodate sea king ??


----------



## Beast

khanasifm said:


> Will
> Type 054 heli deck able to accommodate sea king ??


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

January 12, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Any update of PN type 54P ?


----------



## LKJ86

Starlord said:


> Any update of PN type 54P ?


Be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Philippines
January 17, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

January 24, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG (Hull 525) on the upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 542

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Hull 542
> View attachment 536818


The 30th and last Type 054A FFG of PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 601

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

One of the two ships in Type 054 class frigate, FFG 525 PLANS Maanshan is undergoing a major refit. FFG 525 was commissioned in 2005 and has served 13 1/2 years. Will it get new radar, new CIWS and HQ-16B?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

any news about Pakistani 054?


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

March 28, 2019


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 549947
> View attachment 549948


will you gift us one of these ?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> The first Type 054A (hull 530) has served for 10 years in PLAN.
> View attachment 477346
> View attachment 477347
> View attachment 477348
> View attachment 477349
> View attachment 477350
> View attachment 477351
> View attachment 477352
> View attachment 477353
> View attachment 477354
> View attachment 477355
> View attachment 477356
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/PJ-x_LSFEnR2YYWywbv1iQ


Plz Give Type 052D to Pakistan too


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4364197036687507

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

South Korea 
April 28, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 555269
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4364197036687507


I never knew Chinese VLS could launch humans


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

FFG 525 currently undergoing MLU refit, this photo show VLS for HQ-16(B?) has been fitted, replacing HQ-7.

FFG 525 and FFG 526 are the only 2 ships in type 054 class frigate.






Before MLU

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Graywhale鲲 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-蓝海踏浪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 585897
> View attachment 585898
> View attachment 585899
> 
> Via @浩汉防务-蓝海踏浪 from Weibo


Can u leak some photos of 54AP?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @龙龑之 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @HSH发烧友网 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG (Hull 525) and Type 054A FFG (Hull 549)




Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Tanzania
November 12, 2019










Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn




















Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燳暘 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Graywhale_921 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 595009
> 
> Via @DS北风 from Weibo



This is picture of Chinese asroc launched from Vls ie 50-100 Km range anti sub missiles /torpedo 

054 and 055 can fire theses


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn and @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG




Via @秋子谈兵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Pakistani Abroad

Great pictures, thank you.


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> Type 054 FFG
> View attachment 610362
> 
> Via @秋子谈兵 from Weibo


Is this VLS behind HQ-7 ... ???


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> Is this VLS behind HQ-7 ... ???


It is Type 054, not Type 054A.


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> It is Type 054, not Type 054A.


I know and I am asking exactly because of this reason there is some new structure behind HQ-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

HRK said:


> I know and I am asking exactly because of this reason there is some new structure behind HQ-7
> View attachment 610730


Probably installation of VLS. 
It gives us hint how F22P will receive upgrade.


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> I know and I am asking exactly because of this reason there is some new structure behind HQ-7
> View attachment 610730

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 610737
> View attachment 610738


so this structure is not new, but what is this structure any idea .... ???


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> so this structure is not new, but what is this structure any idea .... ???


To reload HHQ-7 SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

LKJ86 said:


> To reload HHQ-7 SAM.


Seems to me the SAM system is taking up a lot of space, no?


----------



## khanasifm

Tipu7 said:


> Probably installation of VLS.
> It gives us hint how F22P will receive upgrade.



054 has 16 fm-90 on board 8 ready for use and 8 in semi auto reloaded behind the launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

HQ-16 SAM and YJ-83 AShM
















Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @旅顺口bmcsky from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芝士乳酸君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hqy1228 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Old pic taken in 2017




Via @浩汉-亮剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ILC

Wonder when we will see the first Type 054B. At sinodefence there were rumors that we may see modules appear in next two months.


----------



## RealNapster

ILC said:


> Wonder when we will see the first Type 054B. At sinodefence there were rumors that we may see modules appear in next two months.



What is the difference between A and B. I am aware of A. Can you share speculated/official details of 054B ?


----------



## LKJ86

April 28, 2020














Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

LKJ86 said:


> April 28, 2020
> View attachment 627881
> View attachment 627882
> View attachment 627883
> View attachment 627884
> 
> Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin



Are those torpedo tubes?! If so, that's a lot of torpedos!


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Armchair said:


> Are those torpedo tubes?! If so, that's a lot of torpedos!


IIRC ... anti-sub rockets. 

The torpedoes come through a 2x3 set-up at the lower section of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IIRC ... anti-sub rockets.
> 
> The torpedoes come through a 2x3 set-up at the lower section of the ship.


They are anti- missile chaff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Team Blue

RealNapster said:


> What is the difference between A and B. I am aware of A. Can you share speculated/official details of 054B ?



@RealNapster 

The 054B will have electric propulsion, greatly reducing the noise it creates and improving its speed. The first part will help it fill the role of anti sub warfare and the latter will let it keep up with carriers.

Assuming its sonar and radar get upgrades it should be useful in protecting carrier formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Some cool itemized information about the *Type 054A FFG*. Anyhow it's good for refreshing one's own memory  (Note, the amplification is mine, as well those under square brackets)

With appreciation to ILikeChina/SDF:

_The Type 054A FFG was [once] the best anti-submarine warfare (ASW) vessel in PLA Navy service when I think (pop3) wrote these specifications. The Type 055 was not [yet] in service at that time. So better than the Type 052D, in that case, what may be the successor for Type 054A is Type 054B._

054A is the most capable ASW vessel in PLAN service
Construction on lead ship began in *late 2003*
Normal displacement 3,600 tonnes
Top speed greater than 27 knots
Diesel propulsion units are mounted on *vibration isolators*
Diesel generators are mounted on *dual-layered vibration isolators*, all wrapped within an acoustic shroud
The ship has *three standard sailing modes*, one of which is the silent mode for use during ASW operations
Sailing speed during ASW operations is at or below cruising speed, which is much lower than the top speed
Sensor suite includes Type 307 bow sonar, Type 206 TAS (towed array sonar), Type 064 communications sonar, Type 707A acoustic field analyser, and Type 723 vessel surroundings monitoring sonar
Type 206's max detection range is greater than 65km and max targeting range is greater than 60km, can operate in conditions up to and including sea state 5, and possesses detection capability of enemy torpedoes at ranges exceeding 10km
Newer iterations have upgraded sensors including Type 311 TAS, Type 066 communications sonar, etc
054A is equipped with two sets of WHH003A 6-tube ASW rocket launchers with max range of 3130m and attack depth of 300m, used for attacking close submarines and intercepting torpedoes
Each side of the ship is equipped with a VJQ-004B triple-tube torpedo-launcher, capable of firing Yu-7/A/B/C torpedoes with ranges of around 10km
Yu-8 ASROC [for "Anti-Submarine ROCket"] has max range greater than 50km
Yu-8 project commissioned *in 2002* and achieved design certification by 2006
Z-9C ASW helicopter has operating radius of 50km, Ka-28's is 200km
054A is equipped with SJK-562 torpedo-defence system, consisting of the Type 231 torpedo-approach warning and tracking system, Type 576A acoustic decoy, Type 578 rocket-launched acoustic decoy, Type 579 rocket-launched jammer, and the aforementioned WHH003A hard-kill system
The PLAN is *nowhere near as behind in ASW as commonly believed* by many Western commentators and have commissioned dedicated ASW vessels, Type 927 [acoustic surveillance ship]
There is still a gap between the PLAN and leading ASW powers but that gap mostly exists due to insufficient ASW fixed-wing aircraft, which the PLAN is already in the process of remedying
All concrete figures given by *pop3* are for systems that are *being phased out*, which is the only reason he was willing to give out those figures in the first place

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

By 邓家金 and 杨捷

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Two Type 054 FFGs on MLU







Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> anti-sub rockets.


Whats their range?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

2020-06-12: A new frigate of the Type 054A has been admitted into the PLA Navy, with the 31st frigate is named Ziyang (a city in Sichuan).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271429916752400389

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The new batch of additional type 054A, including PLANS Ziyang will be built in Guangzhou Huanpu Wenchong Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

Question:
Is it possible to equip Type-54A with sixteen SSM instead of eight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

The construction of the *third lot of 054A* began, but the purpose was to perform technical tests and experiments on certain equipment for the *054B*.




“In 2020, the company's key products will start to be built in batches. How to implement the plan of building a ship in three batches, solve the problem of building a ship in different parts of the shipyard, and fulfill the company's requirements of "product upgrading and quality improvement" will become a new challenge.” 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272516434241785863

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Team Blue

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 638718



Huh, kind of curious why that design choice for the battle lantern.


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 599764
> View attachment 599765
> View attachment 599766
> View attachment 599767
> View attachment 599768
> View attachment 599769
> View attachment 599770
> View attachment 599771
> 
> Via www.81.cn


I believe it is a PN ZC-9 landing, refueling n taking off of PLANS Yuncheng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

samsara said:


> Some cool itemized information about the *Type 054A FFG*. Anyhow it's good for refreshing one's own memory  (Note, the amplification is mine, as well those under square brackets)
> 
> With appreciation to ILikeChina/SDF:
> 
> _The Type 054A FFG was [once] the best anti-submarine warfare (ASW) vessel in PLA Navy service when I think (pop3) wrote these specifications. The Type 055 was not [yet] in service at that time. So better than the Type 052D, in that case, what may be the successor for Type 054A is Type 054B._
> 
> 054A is the most capable ASW vessel in PLAN service
> Construction on lead ship began in *late 2003*
> Normal displacement 3,600 tonnes
> Top speed greater than 27 knots
> Diesel propulsion units are mounted on *vibration isolators*
> Diesel generators are mounted on *dual-layered vibration isolators*, all wrapped within an acoustic shroud
> The ship has *three standard sailing modes*, one of which is the silent mode for use during ASW operations
> Sailing speed during ASW operations is at or below cruising speed, which is much lower than the top speed
> Sensor suite includes Type 307 bow sonar, Type 206 TAS (towed array sonar), Type 064 communications sonar, Type 707A acoustic field analyser, and Type 723 vessel surroundings monitoring sonar
> Type 206's max detection range is greater than 65km and max targeting range is greater than 60km, can operate in conditions up to and including sea state 5, and possesses detection capability of enemy torpedoes at ranges exceeding 10km
> Newer iterations have upgraded sensors including Type 311 TAS, Type 066 communications sonar, etc
> 054A is equipped with two sets of WHH003A 6-tube ASW rocket launchers with max range of 3130m and attack depth of 300m, used for attacking close submarines and intercepting torpedoes
> Each side of the ship is equipped with a VJQ-004B triple-tube torpedo-launcher, capable of firing Yu-7/A/B/C torpedoes with ranges of around 10km
> Yu-8 ASROC [for "Anti-Submarine ROCket"] has max range greater than 50km
> Yu-8 project commissioned *in 2002* and achieved design certification by 2006
> Z-9C ASW helicopter has operating radius of 50km, Ka-28's is 200km
> 054A is equipped with SJK-562 torpedo-defence system, consisting of the Type 231 torpedo-approach warning and tracking system, Type 576A acoustic decoy, Type 578 rocket-launched acoustic decoy, Type 579 rocket-launched jammer, and the aforementioned WHH003A hard-kill system
> The PLAN is *nowhere near as behind in ASW as commonly believed* by many Western commentators and have commissioned dedicated ASW vessels, Type 927 [acoustic surveillance ship]
> There is still a gap between the PLAN and leading ASW powers but that gap mostly exists due to insufficient ASW fixed-wing aircraft, which the PLAN is already in the process of remedying
> All concrete figures given by *pop3* are for systems that are *being phased out*, which is the only reason he was willing to give out those figures in the first place


Many thanks for the info. It would be greatly helpful if you can include the specifications of the sensors. I have tried to look for them on the net but the designations keep on changing some of the ones i can find I have listed them:

*Type 307 bow mounted sonar* (Copy of Russian hull mounted MGK-335EM-03 Vesta-K sonar) Cant find specification Vesta-K!!

*Type 206 Low Frequency Towed Array Sonar or H/SJG 206: *Max detection range is greater than 65km and max targeting range is greater than 60km, can operate in conditions up to and including sea state 5, and possesses detection capability of enemy torpedoes at ranges exceeding 10km
My input and findings:
TLAS-1 sonar (sometimes referred to as the export version of the H/SJG 206 which is itself developed from Raytheon/Whitehead Alenia DE-116 Sonar working in 7.6KHz range) is the first Chinese towed array with a range of up to 45 km. This passive low frequency sonar is able to simultaneously tracking 5 targets, with a bearing accuracy of 4 degrees, and it shares the same operator console as ESS-2 Hull Mounted Sonar. This is a light towed system designed for smaller surface combatant. Could not find much on ESS-2

*Type 064 communications Sonar (SQX-1?) *
H/SQX-1 sonar is a communication sonar for underwater communications, with the transducer reportedly designed as Type 063. Could not find anything on Type 64!

*Type 707A Acoustic Field Analyzer: *Could not find anything

*Type 723 Vessel Surroundings Monitoring Sonar: *Could not find anything* 

Type 311 TAS: *Could not find anything

*Type 66 Communications sonar: *Could not find anything

So if you could help out. it would be great to build a picture what will be installed on the Type 54A/P

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Team Blue

Is that Zhanjiang?


----------



## lcloo

Ship from the early batch of type 054A is now under going MLU (mid-life upgrade), time flies fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

By 江山

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Two Type 054 FFGs on MLU
> View attachment 632717
> View attachment 632718
> 
> Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net










Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Have they already reached the "Mid-life" of their designed life buddy or is it going through a "Refit" as they say in Naval terms?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芬利小分队 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Team Blue

China still uses signal men? That's weird.


----------



## lcloo

Team Blue said:


> China still uses signal men? That's weird.


In total radio silence scenario, flag signal and light signals ensure no interception of messages from enemy ships, exposing your message or your location (beyond radar detection range). 

I am sure US navy do that too, after all it is a basic seamanship training for all navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Team Blue said:


> China still uses signal men? That's weird.


I guess you never have any naval experience. Signal are part of basic seamanship , be it officer or men. They will learn it during their courses. All navy will sure practice that but it's just a matter of how often. 

German panzer unit in 1944-45 uses flag signal between tank unit as allies had means to intercept their radio communication. You wouldn't want them to know where you are going to concentrate and attack which direction, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Team Blue

Beast said:


> I guess you never have any naval experience. Signal are part of basic seamanship , be it officer or men. They will learn it during their courses. All navy will sure practice that but it's just a matter of how often.
> 
> German panzer unit in 1944-45 uses flag signal between tank unit as allies had means to intercept their radio communication. You wouldn't want them to know where you are going to concentrate and attack which direction, right?



I'm in the Navy. The U.S. got rid of their signalmen rating years ago. We still use pennants but I've never seen a signalman on any ship.

Our quartermasters do still learn to navigate by the stars however.



lcloo said:


> In total radio silence scenario, flag signal and light signals ensure no interception of messages from enemy ships, exposing your message or your location (beyond radar detection range).
> 
> I am sure US navy do that too, after all it is a basic seamanship training for all navies.


Nope. We don't allow so much as a lit cigarette on deck during those times. The notion that signal flags can't be intercepted in the age of high powered optics and surveillance drones is laughable.


----------



## lcloo

Team Blue said:


> I'm in the Navy. The U.S. got rid of their signalmen rating years ago. We still use pennants but I've never seen a signalman on any ship.
> 
> Our quartermasters do still learn to navigate by the stars however.
> 
> 
> Nope. We don't allow so much as a lit cigarette on deck during those times. The notion that signal flags can't be intercepted in the age of high powered optics and surveillance drones is laughable.


Who would be so stupid to transmit flag signal in the presence of drones (or enemy ships) or within range of a high powered optics (I assumed you meant spy satellites and not ships). Drones will be shot down, as for spy satellites, they are marked and tracked at all times and can be counter-measured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @畫龍元芳 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉-亮剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @国防时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

is this Pakistani 054?


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657636
> 
> Via @芬利小分队 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Rocky rock said:


> is this Pakistani 054?


No.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DDG不是大大怪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

By 张海龙

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054




Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054













Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG













Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @来自海边靑靑島 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The building of PLAN's Type 054A has resumed already ???




Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

No. 31 in Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou. And a module for possible No.32 unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @郭涛_XM from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @子龙99_172 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @34号军事室 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @小铁君sss from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 




Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DDG不是大大怪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> Type 054
> View attachment 713581
> 
> Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo


From dafeng cao @dafengcao on 2021.02.04:

_With the installation of __*HQ-10*__ on the front deck of *054 frigate*, the dispute about 054's renovation should be over now._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357356562243756036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> The building of PLAN's Type 054A has resumed already ???
> View attachment 691656
> 
> Via www.haohanfw.com


Type 054A #31




Via @小铁君sss from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMRAAM

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 706811
> 
> Via @海军新闻 from Weixin



Which weapon is this? I saw it earlier being fired from PN ships too. Is it a bomb or rocket? @LKJ86


----------



## lcloo

AMRAAM said:


> Which weapon is this? I saw it earlier being fired from PN ships too. Is it a bomb or rocket? @LKJ86


Anti-submarine rocket carrying depth charges. Can also be used to intercept incoming torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Type 054A #31
> View attachment 715391
> 
> Via @小铁君sss from Weibo


#31




Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军画报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Delete


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方机械制造生产联合体 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> #31
> View attachment 729327
> 
> Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo


#31







Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> #31
> View attachment 742667
> View attachment 742668
> 
> Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo



What is this number 3 or 4 054a/p ?


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> What is this number 3 or 4 054a/p ?


It is the 31st Type 054A of PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054




Via @_老年_ from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA Navy's Type 054A frigate in 60 seconds*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Type 054
> View attachment 743818
> 
> Via @_老年_ from Weibo


Type 054




Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> #31
> View attachment 742667
> View attachment 742668
> 
> Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo


#31




Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Yu-8










Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> #31
> View attachment 759471
> 
> Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo


#31




Via @鹰眼军视 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> #31
> View attachment 761659
> 
> Via @鹰眼军视 from Weibo



Still has old radar. Disappointed.


----------



## sheik

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Still has old radar. Disappointed.



Same here, but thinking positively that probably means the new batch of a significantly upgraded version (type 054B or 057) is emerging soon ...


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

sheik said:


> Same here, but thinking positively that probably means the new batch of a significantly upgraded version (type 054B or 057) is emerging soon ...



I mean they could at least use the new radar used on Type 054A/P.


----------



## luciferdd

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Still has old radar. Disappointed.



With 4 new X-band fire-control AESE Radar,the new 054A can laungh the 70KM+range HQ-16C now. That's enough for a low-cost FFG.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

luciferdd said:


> With 4 new X-band fire-control AESE Radar,the new 054A can laungh the 70KM+range HQ-16C now. That's enough for a low-cost FFG.


Can you elaborate more on this? Is it installed on type54p ?


----------



## luciferdd

TheDarkKnight said:


> Can you elaborate more on this? Is it installed on type54p ?


PN did not order HQ-16C


----------



## iLION12345_1

luciferdd said:


> With 4 new X-band fire-control AESE Radar,the new 054A can laungh the 70KM+range HQ-16C now. That's enough for a low-cost FFG.


Except HQ-16C doesn’t currently exist, it’s still under development. So it can’t fire them yet.


TheDarkKnight said:


> Can you elaborate more on this? Is it installed on type54p ?





luciferdd said:


> PN did not order HQ-16C


PN did not order HQ-16C, because it doesn’t exist yet. It’s not used on PLAN 054A either, they also use HQ-16A just like PNs ships. 
However there have been some sources and rumors confirming it’s development or testing. It’s Likely that PLAN will introduce it in the future and PN might also buy the upgrade for its Chinese origin ships later on.


----------



## luciferdd

iLION12345_1 said:


> Except HQ-16C doesn’t currently exist, it’s still under development. So it can’t fire them yet.
> 
> 
> PN did not order HQ-16C, because it doesn’t exist yet. It’s not used on PLAN 054A either, they also use HQ-16A just like PNs ships.
> However there have been some sources and rumors confirming it’s development or testing. It’s Likely that PLAN will introduce it in the future and PN might also buy the upgrade for its Chinese origin ships later on.



New AESE FC-radar on the new batch 054AG are fit for HQ-16C，in fact the range of HHQ-16 is limited by the old AJK-16 FC-radar.


----------



## iLION12345_1

luciferdd said:


> New AESE FC-radar on the new batch 054AG are fit for HQ-16C，in fact the range of HHQ-16 is limited by the old AJK-16 FC-radar.


The HQ-16C system itself does not exist (in production or use).…I don’t see how the upgraded radars are relevant to this discussion.
Even if the radars are upgraded to increase the capability of the HQ-16A currently present on the ships (which i’m sure they do), it doesn’t turn the SAM system into HQ-16C (or B).
Hence it doesn’t solve some of the basic problems of the HQ-16A system that come with its age, only HQ-16C itself will solve those, and I’m sure we’ll see that sooner or later.


----------



## luciferdd

iLION12345_1 said:


> The HQ-16C system itself does not exist (in production or use).…I don’t see how the upgraded radars are relevant to this discussion.
> Even if the radars are upgraded to increase the capability of the HQ-16A currently present on the ships (which i’m sure they do), it doesn’t turn the SAM system into HQ-16C (or B).
> Hence it doesn’t solve some of the basic problems of the HQ-16A system that come with its age, only HQ-16C itself will solve those, and I’m sure we’ll see that sooner or later.


I know your means pro,but i didn't say HHQ-16C is working now at the existing ships too....PLN didn't want to change much to the old 054A to acquire more air defense range at the last five-years plan until the latest five-year plan is begining at 2021.So does the hhq-16c will in service with new batch 054AG at the same time after 2~3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Super Falcon

Even thai was interedted in these


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Differences between Pakistan Navy’s Type-054A/P & PLAN’s Type-054A*

2 days ago 






In November 2021, Pakistan Navy commissioned PNS Tughril (Type-054AP), first ship of its class in a ceremony held in Hodong Xing shipyard Shanghai.

From visuals the PNS Tughril (261) looked clearly different from the Type-054 Alpha class of PLAN. The differences can be easily noted in electrical and armament systems of both ships.

Here we will discuss the main differences and most importantly the factors leading to these differences.

*Electrical differences*
Major differences between Tughril class and Type-054A electrical system are due to differences in air situational awareness system.

*Search Radar*
Tughril class uses a more advanced SR-2410C AESA radar as main search Radar compared to H/CJQ-382 air warning radar which equips the Type-054A. SR-2410C is a AESA radar with full X&Y axis electronic scanning mechanically rotation for a full 360° view and strong anti-jamming capabilities. It provides a large situational awareness, tracking many targets at a single time.

Factors for this change are because Pakistan navy won’t face similar threats as PLAN. The threat perceptive for PN will be more likely from Indian supersonic BrahMos missile rather than high flying bombers and UAV.

SR-2410C has a rectangular shape and have wider array than it is taller which means more horizontal elements suited for back-and-forth scanning. It means Type-2410C is more suitable for scanning fast moving and low flyer targets near the surface like BrahMos.

*Additional VHF radar (Type-517)*
In addition, a VHF radar is installed on Tughril class which is unavailable on Type-054A but can be seen on bigger PLAN ships like Type-052C and newer Type-052DL.

The Type-517 export variant is placed on a pyramid pedestal at back of ship. The original Type-054 have this pedestal which uses it to sit Type-347 CIWS radar.

This VHF radar can detect highflyers at longer range, can also detect LO and VLO and can also queue other radars to the targets for more precise movement.

Pakistan navy is familiar with this radar as it’s operational with the F22P class frigates. Compared to Type-517 its export variant for Pakistan Navy has more elements which are closely packed together in configuration of 2×8 elements while PLAN ships have 2×6 configuration.

*Independent CIWS radar*
In original Type-054 a single Type-347 radar controls fours AK-630 CIWS system while Tughril class have self-contained CIWS in each side with each having its own Type-347 radar mounted on top of turret.

*EW Suite*
Tughril class have relatively a new electronic warfare suite than Type-054A. Tughril class have latest Type-726-3 ECM and Type-721-1 ESM. Type-054A have older 751 ESM which is likely to be changed to its latest variant in newly built ships and under MLU in older ones.

*Sonar system*
Tughril class have Type-311 or H/SJG-311 towed array active and passive Sonar while older Type-054 had H/SJG-206 towed array sonar which were all passive however newer ones are equipped with Type-311.

*Differences in weapon systems*
In surface warfare capabilities the Tughril class is equipped with more lethal and long-range Anti-ship missile (AShM) compared to Type-054A.

Tughril class is equipped with two sets of dual CM-302 launchers which is export variant of YJ-12 supersonic AShM. Type-054A however have two sets of quadruple YJ-83A a subsonic AShM. CM-302 compared to YJ-83A have long strike distance, high flight speed, several time bigger warhead charge and a strong penetration capability can severely damage bigger ships like destroyers and cruisers thus giving an upper hand to Tughril class in surface warfare anti-ship capabilities.










Differences between Pakistan Navy’s Type-054A/P & PLAN’s Type-054A - Pakistan Strategic Forum


In November 2021, Pakistan Navy commissioned PNS Tughril (Type-054AP), first ship of its class in a ceremony held in Hodong Xing shipyard Shanghai. From visuals the PNS Tughril (261) looked clearly different from the Type-054 Alpha class of PLAN. The differences can be easily noted in electrical...



pakstrategic.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473997287688867841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Picture of 054A being used in illustration of FFG-62 by NAVSEA






Original doc: https://www.navsea.navy.mil/Portals...22/SNA2022-CAPTSmith-PMS515-FrigateUpdate.pdf

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-04/06/content_10146182.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中新图片 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-04/12/content_10147523.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## FuturePAF

Any chance of China developing an integrated mast for an upgrade of all their Type 054A Frigates? It would free up a lot of space to put things like a FL-3000N above Helicopter Hanger, not to mention lower the RCS of the ships.


----------



## KampfAlwin

FuturePAF said:


> Any chance of China developing an integrated mast for an upgrade of all their Type 054A Frigates? It would free up a lot of space to put things like a FL-3000N above Helicopter Hanger, not to mention lower the RCS of the ships.


Not sure, but we do know a Type 54B(or Type 057) with an integrated mast is in the works. In fact, rumors from credible Chinese sources a few days ago state that steel cutting for the first in class will be held next month and will launch late 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

KampfAlwin said:


> Not sure, but we do know a Type 54B(or Type 057) with an integrated mast is in the works. In fact, rumors from credible Chinese sources a few days ago state that steel cutting for the first in class will be held next month and will launch late 2023.


Perhaps they will wait to see how that goes, and come back to upgrading the Type 054A when they go in for refits once they reach 15-20 years of service.


----------



## KampfAlwin

FuturePAF said:


> Perhaps they will wait to see how that goes, and come back to upgrading the Type 054A when they go in for refits once they reach 15-20 years of service.


That could be likely too, or they might sell some older ones to other countries like they did before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

KampfAlwin said:


> That could be likely too, or they might sell some older ones to other countries like they did before.


That’s also possible. Selling to BRI countries and transferring more ships to the Chinese coast guard might make more sense. The coast guard could patrol from BRI ports in the Indian Ocean and Atlantic coast of Africa without causing as much alarm as PLAN ships.

Chinese coast guard could provide the kind of services many of these countries could not afford to do themselves, and while earning good will, they would be training crews in long range operations. Similar to US Coast Guard operations.

As we can see maybe what is happening in the Solomon Islands.









Early Warning Brief: Introducing the "New, New" China Coast Guard - Jamestown


Introduction In the past decade, the China Coast Guard (CCG, 中国海警, zhongguo haijing) has experienced two major reforms. The first, which began in 2013, uprooted the service from the Ministry of Public Security—where it was organized as an element of the People’s Armed Police (PAP)—and placed it...




jamestown.org










In the event of conflict, these ships could be quickly rearmed or be the platform from which Chinese Commandos could move into a troubled region to safe guard their own and friendly nationals as well as their investments.









New Law Would Let China Coast Guard Use Weapons in South China Sea


Some see the move as a signal to other countries in the region not to challenge China's operations in those countries' own territorial waters.




www.rfa.org





Painted in all white, it would be reminiscent of the US navy’s “Great White Fleet” when it became a great naval power and did a circumnavigation of the world to show the flag.










https://i.im.ge/2022/04/20/lzlsth.webp


----------



## LKJ86

Via 兵器知识

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @飞扬军事铁背心 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/tp/2022-05/18/content_10156127.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-05/21/content_10157221.htm


----------



## FuturePAF

KampfAlwin said:


> Not sure, but we do know a Type 54B(or Type 057) with an integrated mast is in the works. In fact, rumors from credible Chinese sources a few days ago state that steel cutting for the first in class will be held next month and will launch late 2023.


Presumably the new Chinese Frigate (Thpe 057) be a good enough to keep up with the carrier battle groups. Will it match the capabilities of the USN’ new Constellation Class?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @来自海边的Sailor from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @xx笑而不语xx from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Hxc_XM from Weibo





Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo


----------



## S10

FuturePAF said:


> Presumably the new Chinese Frigate (Thpe 057) be a good enough to keep up with the carrier battle groups. Will it match the capabilities of the USN’ new Constellation Class?


The problem with "matching" against an unbuilt ship is that you can exaggerate the capabilities of the said unbuilt ship at any time. As of now, the 054A frigates are still the most capable ships of its type in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

S10 said:


> The problem with "matching" against an unbuilt ship is that you can exaggerate the capabilities of the said unbuilt ship at any time. As of now, the 054A frigates are still the most capable ships of its type in Asia.


The model the USN’s Constellations will be based on is the Italian FREMM frigates. Sure the USN ships will have domestic sub-systems (probably adopted from the Arleigh Burke Destroyers) but if you take the ship features of the fremm and the sub-systems of a Burke, we could approximate as close as possible to the capabilities of the future constellation frigates. 









Italian frigate Carlo Bergamini (F 590) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @馆长哈哈哈哈哈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

FuturePAF said:


> The model the USN’s Constellations will be based on is the Italian FREMM frigates. Sure the USN ships will have domestic sub-systems (probably adopted from the Arleigh Burke Destroyers) but if you take the ship features of the fremm and the sub-systems of a Burke, we could approximate as close as possible to the capabilities of the future constellation frigates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian frigate Carlo Bergamini (F 590) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Comparing a 6,700 ton heavy frigate vs a 4,000 tons frigate is like comparing a 12,000 tons large destroyer vs a 8,000 tons destroyer.


----------



## FuturePAF

lcloo said:


> Comparing a 6,700 ton heavy frigate vs a 4,000 tons frigate is like comparing a 12,000 tons large destroyer vs a 8,000 tons destroyer.


Italian FREMM is 6700 tons and the USS Constellations are expected to be approx. 7400 tons. 700 ton difference. It’s not as large a gap as you seem to suggest.


----------



## lcloo

FuturePAF said:


> Italian FREMM is 6700 tons and the USS Constellations are expected to be approx. 7400 tons. 700 ton difference. It’s not as large a gap as you seem to suggest.


I did not suggest gap difference of 700 tons between FREMM and USS Constellation and any implication of their difference.

You wrote:
_Presumably the new Chinese Frigate (Type 057) be a good enough to keep up with the carrier battle groups. _*Will it match the capabilities of the USN’ new Constellation Class?*

And I wrote:
_Comparing a *6,700 ton heavy frigate vs a 4,000 tons frigate* is like comparing a 12,000 tons large destroyer vs a 8,000 tons destroyer. _

6,700 tons referred to FREMM and 4,000 tons referred to type 054a and its rumoured successor type 057 (If this type ever exist at all)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

lcloo said:


> I did not suggest gap difference of 700 tons between FREMM and USS Constellation and any implication of their difference.
> 
> You wrote:
> _Presumably the new Chinese Frigate (Type 057) be a good enough to keep up with the carrier battle groups. _*Will it match the capabilities of the USN’ new Constellation Class?*
> 
> And I wrote:
> _Comparing a *6,700 ton heavy frigate vs a 4,000 tons frigate* is like comparing a 12,000 tons large destroyer vs a 8,000 tons destroyer. _
> 
> 6,700 tons referred to FREMM and 4,000 tons referred to type 054a and its rumoured successor type 057 (If this type ever exist at all)



Ok, then I misunderstood you. I had in mind that the PLAN would build a heavier frigate then the Type 054A as the follow on design. Perhaps they won’t and will just refine the Type 052DL further as it seems they are currently building 6 Type 052DL and seem to be quite satisfied with it. Similar to how the USN for a long time used the Arliegh Burkes as their jack of all trades.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/03/content_10182569.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-08/29/content_10181276.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @时间淡忘了承诺吗 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-09/29/content_10188142.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉-亮剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo


----------



## Abid123

Imagine this frigate armed with Russian zircons...


----------

